# Automakers See Changes If New Fuel Efficiency Law Approved



## EVDL Archive (Jul 26, 2007)

A breakthrough deal among House Democratic leaders last week would require the U.S. fleet to average 35 miles per gallon by 2020, up 40 percent from the current average.

More...


----------

